# drywall spray texture



## AHM (Mar 12, 2011)

wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## AHM (Mar 12, 2011)

i just got done with 20 rooms they turned out real nice i have 3 more hotels in fla i'll be starting in June.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

AHM said:


> wow Paul real nice looking job there have you had to patch any acrylic i've been having a color match problem .


I have had to patch some areas. With no issues.
But, I also have all of the original product. What product are you using?

-Paul


----------



## AHM (Mar 12, 2011)

wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## AHM (Mar 12, 2011)

wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Sir Mixalot said:


> AHM, Here's a few pics of a wallpaper removal and textured (Litex) acrylic knockdown texture we did at a 325 room Holiday Inn Select Hotel in Orlando, FL.
> 
> -Paul


How did the paint get a two tone effect?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

72chevy4x4 said:


> How did the paint get a two tone effect?


72, The walls are first primed with a tinted high build primer.
Then, sprayed with the tinted commercial grade acryilic texture over the high build. 
The texture is the finish coat:thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## unitedhscorp (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey Bro if you need any help in doing this job in Florida I woulld be willing to help

John ( Located Ft Lauderdale FL) Web page unitedhospitalitycorp.com


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

AHM said:


> i'll bet thats what it is we are spraying 20 rooms at a time at a time
> different buckets all the time it all looks great till you have to go back
> after carpet and tile guys and do patches.


AHM, What color Litex are you using?

-Paul


----------

